# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Hydor Prime 10 vs Eheim 2211

## illumnae

Hi everyone, I'm replacing the filter on my 1ft cube and am deciding between the above 2 filters. Both are rated at 300li/hour, and each has its pros and cons. The Hydor has autoprime and flow control (helps as this is a huge overfiltration after all) while the Eheim is slightly cheaper and, well, is an eheim (though i heard the new classics are made in china). anyone have any comments, feedback and advice for me please?

----------


## Jervis

Not too sure about the origin of the Eheim 2211... I have 3 running, 1 in a 20L tank. Perfect, smooth and sexy... that's how I will describe it.

----------


## oblivion

i have very good experience with hydor as well
works perfect for me
amd i wouldnt say the eheim is cheaper since hydor typically already comes with media and taps
only drawback is the pipes can't be cut

----------


## aquanatix

Being a owner of 3 prime 10 and a single prime 20 i'm a big fan of the cannisters?
All of them are in my room and they're silent,motor doesn't really feel hot when touching the top and maintaining it is almost effortless due to the easy removal of individual components in the filter...Parts are decently priced and you can get any part replaced(courtesy of Ben over at Wuhu and now the Polyart guys!) easily...and that includes their blackish hosing. Not to mention the blue/black colour scheme is definitely pleasing IMHO as compared to the standard green Eheims. Like lee1224 mentioned,media and all misc parts like taps etc are already included so that's a little saved. Not sure why he mentioned the drawback of not being able to cut the pipes? By pipes you mean the black hosing? Anyway,the above sorta sums up my "love" for Hydor...need more convincing? :Smug:

----------


## johannes

for me eheim is the way to go.... just love their designs.... :Grin: 
5 eheim canisters, 8 eheim liberty, 1 internal filter

love the green colour and parts are both lasting and easily available... :Smile: 

i haven't used hydor, but i think it is good too... :Smile: 

so in the end it boils down to which design you prefer.... :Opps:

----------


## Merviso

You forgot to mention water surface skimming...  :Razz: 





> Being a owner of 3 prime 10 and a single prime 20 i'm a big fan of the cannisters?
> All of them are in my room and they're silent,motor doesn't really feel hot when touching the top and maintaining it is almost effortless due to the easy removal of individual components in the filter...Parts are decently priced and you can get any part replaced(courtesy of Ben over at Wuhu and now the Polyart guys!) easily...and that includes their blackish hosing. Not to mention the blue/black colour scheme is definitely pleasing IMHO as compared to the standard green Eheims. Like lee1224 mentioned,media and all misc parts like taps etc are already included so that's a little saved. Not sure why he mentioned the drawback of not being able to cut the pipes? By pipes you mean the black hosing? Anyway,the above sorta sums up my "love" for Hydor...need more convincing?

----------


## Jervis

Sounds like many prefer Hydor... maybe I should get one today  :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

I like to support the underdog...  :Grin: 

Anyway, think it's good to support some of Eheim's competitors, so that they will have a good reason to drop price and maintain product quality. I choose to support Hydor, and hopefully with more sales they can also come out with better design and more competitive pricing..  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

> You forgot to mention water surface skimming...


are you saying the surface skimming is included? How much is the price different between hydor and eheim?

----------


## johannes

i used to support fluval canister by hagen... sigh :Mad: ... gave me a bad experience  :Crying: ... so stick to eheim... :Grin:

----------


## Merviso

> are you saying the surface skimming is included? How much is the price different between hydor and eheim?


Hi Robert, surface skimming is done by the intake pipe due to their integrated design. Sorry, I do not know about their price different.  :Opps:  


Hi johannes, I did came across a lot of complains on Fluval's earlier model when I'm doing my research. However, seems like the review for FX5 is not too bad... Hopefully they can do better...  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

Just to check, it's not possible for me to adjust the intake and outlet to fit my smaller tank?

----------


## aquanatix

You mean flowrate?It's adjustable via the taps.

----------


## Merviso

Hi illumnae, are you refering to Hydor? 

If yes, the outlet should not be an issue since it is much shorter than the inlet. 

As for the inlet tube, the lenght is fixed but can be extended if you tank is taller with the provided extension tube. As for shorter tank, I guess the only way possible is to slant in at an angle.

----------


## Shadow

How long is the inlet tube for hydor 10?

----------


## illumnae

My tank is a 1ft cube with a few inches of soil, so the inlet/outlet must be about 8 inches. There's no way I can achieve this with Hydor? I know I can saw the eheim inlet/outlet

----------


## Jervis

> I know I can saw the eheim inlet/outlet


The Eheim outlet is to tiny (10mm diameter), I just bent it with force and break it... no sawing  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

I was quite pumped up to go get the hydor after work today after reading all the feedback. Now i'll have to reconsider since my tank is too small  :Sad:

----------


## oblivion

> Being a owner of 3 prime 10 and a single prime 20 i'm a big fan of the cannisters?
> All of them are in my room and they're silent,motor doesn't really feel hot when touching the top and maintaining it is almost effortless due to the easy removal of individual components in the filter...Parts are decently priced and you can get any part replaced(courtesy of Ben over at Wuhu and now the Polyart guys!) easily...and that includes their blackish hosing. Not to mention the blue/black colour scheme is definitely pleasing IMHO as compared to the standard green Eheims. Like lee1224 mentioned,media and all misc parts like taps etc are already included so that's a little saved. Not sure why he mentioned the drawback of not being able to cut the pipes? By pipes you mean the black hosing? Anyway,the above sorta sums up my "love" for Hydor...need more convincing?


actually i meant the inlet and outlet pipes, not the hosing  :Razz: 




> Hi illumnae, are you refering to Hydor? 
> 
> If yes, the outlet should not be an issue since it is much shorter than the inlet. 
> 
> As for the inlet tube, the lenght is fixed but can be extended if you tank is taller with the provided extension tube. As for shorter tank, I guess the only way possible is to slant in at an angle.


the outlet is okay but the inlet kinda too long for a 1ft cube
and you can't cut them to fit since the design of the in- and out- pipes is sort of like integrated




> How long is the inlet tube for hydor 10?





> My tank is a 1ft cube with a few inches of soil, so the inlet/outlet must be about 8 inches. There's no way I can achieve this with Hydor? I know I can saw the eheim inlet/outlet


what i do is use lily pipes actually  :Grin: 
yes it will then lose out in terms of pricing if you take the lily pipes costs into account
but then again i will be using lily pipes anyway no matter which filter im using
or you can always use other generic or even the eheim piping with the filter

----------


## illumnae

What's the hose size of hydor prime 10?

----------


## Panut

Oh, yixiang, you may want to take note, 2213/2211 is 5watt, wheras Hydor prime 10 is 10watt..

cheers,

----------


## oblivion

> What's the hose size of hydor prime 10?


its 12/16mm

----------


## aquanatix

Usually i overcome the length problems with additional suckers.
I purchase similar sized ones and attach it to the inlet and outlet then adjust accordingly. Though mine is a 2footer as compared to yixiang's 1footer,i like mine very short as well. Only problem is...the pipes stick out and may look very unsightly to some.

----------


## oblivion

hehe, actually i have a brand new unopened prime10 lying around in my room since like a few weeks back

yx, if you can hold your horses, i can take a pic of the inlet and outlet pipes and have some measurements for you

----------


## illumnae

haha thanks lee1224  :Smile:  I'm very busy at work this week so i can't go and get myself a new filter till this weekend at the earliest anyway.

you looking to let go of that new unopened prime10 by any chance?  :Wink:

----------


## oblivion

i'll open it to measure the pipes later tonight

nope, im using it for my new 1ft cube bedroom setup that i mentioned to you last time at biotope  :Razz: 
all the equipment are in except plants
will set it up when i finish my ICT next month

----------


## illumnae

hmmm if it's suitable for your 1ft cube, it should be suitable for mine too. just need to source for a cheap set of lily pipes. don't really want to spend more on the inlet/outlet than i spend on the filter  :Opps:

----------


## oblivion

im going to use lily pipes so the original in- and outlet pipes don;t matter to me  :Razz: 

you could try the knockoff lily pipes like these
10mm - http://www.mizuworld.com/index.php?t...etail&pid=1082
13mm - http://www.mizuworld.com/index.php?t...etail&pid=1081

or if they are out of budget then you can also use cheaper plastic pipes with the filter
the original ones you have should do pretty fine
you are currently using 9/12mm hoses with your current filter i believe? 
a pair of step-down converters to switch from hydor 12/16 hosing to 9/12 hose for your current pipes should do the trick

but anyway just for your info, these are what the original hydor p10 pipes look like + measurements:
_
edit: 
just to add, for both in- and outlet pipes, the entire black colored lengths are fixed and cannot be detached/cut in any way
the clear parts like the inlet strainer, outflow piece and the suckers can be detached however.
and with the provided extension pipe (not shown in pic) merviso mentioned in post #14, total length of inlet is extended from 29.5 cm to 38.5cm_

----------


## illumnae

thanks for the detailed pictures lee1224! Looks like there's no way I can use the default inlet in my tank. I'm considering purchasing a pair of lily pipes now. How's the noise on this filter? I'm using it in my office tank and need to have it silent. So far my boss has made positive comments about the lack of noise generated by the eden. Hopefully the Hydor will be the same

----------


## oblivion

> thanks for the detailed pictures lee1224! Looks like there's no way I can use the default inlet in my tank. I'm considering purchasing a pair of lily pipes now.





> Usually i overcome the length problems with additional suckers.
> I purchase similar sized ones and attach it to the inlet and outlet then adjust accordingly. Though mine is a 2footer as compared to yixiang's 1footer,i like mine very short as well. Only problem is...the pipes stick out and may look very unsightly to some.


you could consider aquanatix's method of raising the inlet up but it may be a tad unsightly  :Opps: 
knockoff (meaning cheap) lily pipes-wise, i suppose the 2 links i pasted earlier are like the only available ones around?
all others that i know of - i.e. CAL, ADA etc are quite pricey
maybe Do!Aqua is a choice if you can get someone in Japan to bring it back for you?
not sure of the price though, you can ask Jervis on that  :Wink: 




> How's the noise on this filter? I'm using it in my office tank and need to have it silent. So far my boss has made positive comments about the lack of noise generated by the eden. Hopefully the Hydor will be the same





> Being a owner of 3 prime 10 and a single prime 20 i'm a big fan of the cannisters?
> All of them are in my room and they're silent,motor doesn't really feel hot when touching the top and maintaining it is almost effortless due to the easy removal of individual components in the filter...


my own experience - i have previously used another prime10 and a prime30 and i don;t find any audible noise or vibration
i see that aquanatix has made some comments on this as well
and he has the experience of 4 hydors to back him up!  :Grin: 


personally, the main draw of the hydor to me over the more popular eheim is the design and color (sorry i hate eheim green!  :Razz: )
and of course the autopriming feature plus the provided taps

----------


## Merviso

Wow! That's really good work, bro lee1224, bravo!  :Well done: 

It will be interesting for you to show us how you connect up the Lily pipes once your tank is up!  :Kiss:  I pretty much like to try that too, since I find the Hydor pipe a bit on the bulky side...  :Grin: 

BTW, I remembered there's a cheaper Lily style pipe from ANS. The LFS at havelock should have it.  :Wink:

----------


## oblivion

@merviso
how i will connect?  :Grin: 
i'll just ignore the original hydor pipes and connect the hosing from the filter direct to the lily pipes
i have a set of 13mm lily pipes, so will fit the 12/16mm hydor hosing
a quick soak in hot water to expand the hoses for easiy slip-onto the lilies and once they get cooled down and contract back, should give me a nice watertight fit

the ANS lily pipe set you mentioned available at havelock should be the same ones that i mentioned to illumnae earlier
if im not wrong, the 2 lily pipe sets from mizuworld that i posted the links for earlier are actually ANS brand

@illumnae

extra info - i just found Do!Aqua 10mm lily pipes available in singapore while surfing midori's website 
they're supposedly for "beginners" so its significantly cheaper than the "professional" ADA ones 
not sure about quality difference though ==> ask jervis  :Razz: 

midori also sells the same 2 ANS lily pipe sets that mizu world has
http://www.midori-sg.com/prodindex.p...cata=8&cate=-1

but point to note in case you are going down to midori: 
i pass by midori almost daily (i work at millenia/suntec area afterall  :Razz: ), and the lily pipes are not really in stock at their store all the time.
you might get the ANS ones, but i do not think i have seen the Do!Aqua ones there when i did pop in
if you are buying from them, probably best to order beforehand so as not to make a wasted trip

----------


## Merviso

Yes, the ones at Mizu World website is from ANS. But somehow I remember seeing some packaging that looks cheaper...  :Grin: ... Maybe I'll check again next time I drop by their shop..  :Razz:

----------


## aquanatix

> my own experience - i have previously used another prime10 and a prime30 and i don;t find any audible noise or vibration
> i see that aquanatix has made some comments on this as well
> and he has the experience of 4 hydors to back him up! 
> 
> 
> personally, the main draw of the hydor to me over the more popular eheim is the design and color (sorry i hate eheim green! )
> and of course the autopriming feature plus the provided taps


Haha,how true!As i was mentioning to him,i didn't really like the slight gurgling sound made when water level drops.But then again,height of the outlet places an important part in sound levels.Hence i stopped using mine. And yes,i hate the eheim green as well! :Grin:  The hydors just feel and look so much better beside my tanks!Midori has a promotion going on for their hydors. Prime 10 is now retailing for *$90* as compared to the usual $136! Should really check them out if interested.

In case anyone is interested: http://www.midori-sg.com/prodview.ph...arch_catalog=8

----------


## illumnae

A couple of questions. Is hydor able to function beside a tank and not under it? (Aquanatix did mention the hydors look nice next to his tank ) and do the taps act like eheim double taps? (ie I can close the taps and disconnect the hoses to clean the filter with no spillage)

----------


## Shadow

> Midori has a promotion going on for their hydors. Prime 10 is now retailing for *$90* as compared to the usual $136! Should really check them out if interested.
> 
> In case anyone is interested: http://www.midori-sg.com/prodview.ph...arch_catalog=8


$90 very closed to Eheim price, with additional surface skimmer and valve. It is a very good deal. For Eheim you will need to buy surface skimmer and quick disconect valve. Too bad I can't use it for my 1ft cube, ~30cm inlet is too long for 1ft, but still very good deal

----------


## Jervis

Wow... I didn't know the Hydor comes with so many gadgets... not bad at all  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow

how is the availability of Hydor spare part? is it as good as eheim?

----------


## Jervis

> how is the availability of Hydor spare part? is it as good as eheim?


With so many parts involved... I got a feeling most people will buy a new set instead and end up with 20 spare parts  :Smile:

----------


## oblivion

> how is the availability of Hydor spare part? is it as good as eheim?


obviously ease of availability will lose to eheim by a little
eheim is afterall the popular brand so its more widely available

i can find hydor parts at chong pang KS
according to them, we can also order if the part is not available in store
think the other KS should also have the same service?

additionally, i am not sure as never tried but aquanatix mentioned he can find at Wuhu and Polyart also?




> ...maintaining it is almost effortless due to the easy removal of individual components in the filter...Parts are decently priced and you can get any part replaced(courtesy of Ben over at Wuhu and now the Polyart guys!) easily...

----------


## oblivion

> A couple of questions. Is hydor able to function beside a tank and not under it? (Aquanatix did mention the hydors look nice next to his tank ) and do the taps act like eheim double taps? (ie I can close the taps and disconnect the hoses to clean the filter with no spillage)


im not sure about putting it beside tank as never tried
but i don't see why it cannot work - it doesnt seem to rely on gravity to help
maybe aquanatix can provide more insight on this  :Smile: 

refer to my pic of the taps, the end with the blue ring connects to the hosing
the other black end can be screwed on directly to the filter
so when disconnecting, just unscrew the taps directly from the filter
if i can find time, show you a pic of how it connects later tonight

_PS: im becoming like a hydor salesman  they should be paying me for the advertising!!!_

----------


## oblivion

> $90 very closed to Eheim price, with additional surface skimmer and valve. It is a very good deal. For Eheim you will need to buy surface skimmer and quick disconect valve. Too bad I can't use it for my 1ft cube, ~30cm inlet is too long for 1ft, but still very good deal


the sort of "surface skimmer" part in the hydor is actually inbuilt onto the inlet pipe
if you look at my pic, its actually the clear round plastic thingy with a red ring that is surrounding the black inlet pipe

oh, and one bad thing about the hydor if you are using their inlet, the inside of the "surface skimmer" part is a little hard to clean  :Razz:

----------


## aquaSynthesis

hhmm......i read with interest on this topic.
seems my eden501 'underpowered' for my 1footer. will keep tab in ur discussions..

----------


## Shadow

> the sort of "surface skimmer" part in the hydor is actually inbuilt onto the inlet pipe
> if you look at my pic, its actually the clear round plastic thingy with a red ring that is surrounding the black inlet pipe
> 
> oh, and one bad thing about the hydor if you are using their inlet, the inside of the "surface skimmer" part is a little hard to clean


Yeah I can imagine that, but I can always use good old clorox  :Laughing:  it never fail me  :Laughing:

----------


## Shadow

> With so many parts involved... I got a feeling most people will buy a new set instead and end up with 20 spare parts


One of the reason I'm stick to eheim classic series. It is simple design and serve my purpose well, but then you have to buy aditional valve and surface skimmer which make Hydor cheaper.

----------


## illumnae

It's the autoprime that's drawing me towards the Hydor. Everything else with eheim can be purchased. Can anyone pm me polyart's price for this item, or is midori's cheaper?

----------


## Shadow

can some one PM me also  :Grin:  my 2213 is too power full for my 1.5ft current scape. thanks

----------


## Merviso

hmmm... Think I bought my last prime 20 at ninety...  :Grin:  ...maybe having promotion at that time...  :Blah: 

Keong Siong is the distributor for Hydor. But I get mine from Wu Hu. They open up the whole box to test for me and even teach me how to clean up the filter! Great Service!  :Well done:

----------


## Merviso

Maybe both of you can buy together to get the best deal!  :Grin:

----------


## oblivion

Pic of the tap connection to the filter as promised  :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

so no water will splash/gush out when the tap is unscrewed?

----------


## oblivion

off the filter then close the taps
notice my taps are in the "closed" position
once "closed", just unscrew from the filter

i won't say totally NO water, but to me its quite minimal really
theres bound to be a little due to the trapped remnants in the area between the closure in the tap and the part where it joins to the filter
nothing a well positioned cloth when unscrewing can't easily solve

----------


## aquanatix

As the *NUMBER 1* ambassador of Hydor*cough cough*
Lemme now answer all your queries! :Laughing: 
Do bear with me for the lengthy response guys.




> im not sure about putting it beside tank as never tried
> but i don't see why it cannot work - it doesnt seem to rely on gravity to help
> maybe aquanatix can provide more insight on this 
> 
> refer to my pic of the taps, the end with the blue ring connects to the hosing
> the other black end can be screwed on directly to the filter
> so when disconnecting, just unscrew the taps directly from the filter
> if i can find time, show you a pic of how it connects later tonight
> 
> _PS: im becoming like a hydor salesman  they should be paying me for the advertising!!!_



1st up...*UNFORTUNATELY*...the cannister relies heavily on gravity.*BUT*...there is a way to overcome this.As shown in the picture below(setup 1),my cannister is literally on the floor(8cm below tank).Used on my pygmaeus breeding tank,flowrate suffers if using default length.Somehow the water doesn't travel efficiently into my cannister and constantly growls when auto priming. By shortening my hose the effects of gravity will be negated somewhat. For placing it on the table side by side i've not tried so far so i'm not sure if it works as well as the typical Eden 501(above tank level)etc? If you like i'll try it out and update accordingly?




> A couple of questions. Is hydor able to function beside a tank and not under it? (Aquanatix did mention the hydors look nice next to his tank ) and do the taps act like eheim double taps? (ie I can close the taps and disconnect the hoses to clean the filter with no spillage)


Yes,it's that simple!
Using the picture provided by lee1224 above...
*1)*Turn off taps(twist all the way up till it forms a somewhat 90deg angle )
*2)*Turn off power mains to cannister
*3)*Unscrew(VERY slight water leak,as lee1224 mentioned... nothing a well positioned cloth when unscrewing can't easily solve :Wink: )
*4)*Remove and wash!

For step number 4,if you're doing it frequently...you'll realize the below(picture 3) would be your best friend! :Grin: 




> how is the availability of Hydor spare part? is it as good as eheim?


Surprisingly ok?Well...it's not as plentiful as ehiem but the most popular ones carry them.
*Wu Hu aquarium over at Tiong Bahru*(some spares in shop,others call to order) : Ben is amazing,he'll conduct on the spot checks if ever your cannister malfunctions. My impeller died on me awhile ago and i brought it down. He removed everything,scrubbed all the sludge out(a year+ worth!) and proceeded to test and deduce that my impeller died.Not only that,he told me to save the money and eventually super glued the magnetic part on(that was the cause) and told me done! I offered to pay but he said it's perfectly ok,gave me a quick maintainance course on every part of the cannister,gave me a personal warranty and assured me that should anything cock up again...he'll be happy to service for me.Now...i was blown away by the service,*HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!* *Eventually i got so guilty i bought stuff from him from him! One of which is shown in picture 3**

Keong Seong over at Havelock road* *and Chong Pang* (some spares in shop,others call to order): Never been to the chong pang one personally but confirmed by lee1224. The havelock one alittle "unfriendly"? Supposedly the official supplier for Hydor,they offered POSSIBLE reasons for damage and proceed with price quotations etc...that's about it. After Ben's VIP treatment,i'm probably biased. :Razz: 

*Polyart Aquarium* (*NO* spares in shop,everything call to order) : Pretty new supplier,probably 3months back. All staff have No knowledge whatsoever about product EXCEPT for him : 
*Teo Hock Keh(Purchaser) 
HP: 97836889*
Well,the guy is the main purchaser so he has quite abit of knowledge about the 3 Hydor cannisters. Unfortunately he's not always in the shop,if he is...he punches out at 7pm so you gotta be early for a "consultation"




> It's the autoprime that's drawing me towards the Hydor. Everything else with eheim can be purchased. Can anyone pm me polyart's price for this item, or is midori's cheaper?


Hope i don't offend anyone,the last i checked(16-07-0 :Cool: ...The prime 10 is out of stock and will come by the end of the week. The prime 20 at Polyart meanwhile costs the *SAME* as the *ORIGINAL PRICE* of midori's prime 10. The uncle has no idea of how much the prime 10 costs since he had no stock so my best guess would be Midori's discounted price plus minus. No harm waiting till the end of the week to double confirm difference.

Now...about the advertising fee you were talking about lee...i think i deserve a bigger cut no? :Cool: 

*SETUP 1:*


*SETUP 2:*


*BEST FRIEND:*

----------


## oblivion

> 1st up...*UNFORTUNATELY*...the cannister relies heavily on gravity.*BUT*...there is a way to overcome this.As shown in the picture below(setup 1),my cannister is literally on the floor(8cm below tank).Used on my pygmaeus breeding tank,flowrate suffers if using default length.Somehow the water doesn't travel efficiently into my cannister and constantly growls when auto priming. By shortening my hose the effects of gravity will be negated somewhat. For placing it on the table side by side i've not tried so far so i'm not sure if it works as well as the typical Eden 501(above tank level)etc? If you like i'll try it out and update accordingly?


what i meant was that it doesnt seem to rely on gravity to start, so it would probably work fine if placed beside tank
never tried side by side though since i have no space to put it beside tank
yx you sure you wanna put this beside tank?
it kinda looks bulky beside a 1ft cube tank  :Razz: 

what you mean by gravity in this case is that its a detriment to flowrate and smooth running?
hmmm... this is food for thought  :Huh?: 
mine was also below tank but it just coughs and burps for awhile when starting and afterwards it worked fine
i was pretty satisfied with the flowrate too
unfortunately that setup is now no longer in existence so i cant test more on this




> Yes,it's that simple!
> Using the picture provided by lee1224 above...
> *1)*Turn off taps(twist all the way up till it forms a somewhat 90deg angle )
> *2)*Turn off power mains to cannister
> *3)*Unscrew(VERY slight water leak,as lee1224 mentioned... nothing a well positioned cloth when unscrewing can't easily solve)
> *4)*Remove and wash!


actually for me, my method reverses your steps 1 and 2 
i off 1st before close taps  :Razz: 




> For step number 4,if you're doing it frequently...you'll realize the below(picture 3) would be your best friend!
> 
> *BEST FRIEND:*


looks kinda like the ada cleaning pipe.
nifty looking piece! 
how big is the cleaning head part?




> Now...about the advertising fee you were talking about lee...i think i deserve a bigger cut no?


I respectfully defer to a superior hydor user of course  :Grin:

----------


## aquanatix

> what i meant was that it doesnt seem to rely on gravity to start, so it would probably work fine if placed beside tank
> never tried side by side though since i have no space to put it beside tank
> yx you sure you wanna put this beside tank?
> it kinda looks bulky beside a 1ft cube tank 
> 
> what you mean by gravity in this case is that its a detriment to flowrate and smooth running?
> hmmm... this is food for thought 
> mine was also below tank but it just coughs and burps for awhile when starting and afterwards it worked fine
> i was pretty satisfied with the flowrate too
> unfortunately that setup is now no longer in existence so i cant test more on this


That's what i've observed so far...i suppose that's the reason why they usually illustrate a recommended height for cannister placement in the instruction manual? I've noticed that i have no problems with my other 2 cannisters placed on the floor that are servicing the upper 2 tanks(3tiered 2footer rack). Somehow with the bottom one my flowrate suffered alot. I went to experiment with height issues and came up with the deduction of gravity VS flowrate. But in my case,this was used primarily in a breeding setup so the low flowrate was just ok for me. I still had to adjust hose length for awhile(lots of hose trimming! :Evil: ) but guess i got the preferred flowrate.That's why i mentioned that i'm not sure if it'll work just as effectively as the eden 501 as it's suggested to hang by the side of tank. Anyone care to shed some light on this issue?




> actually for me, my method reverses your steps 1 and 2 
> i off 1st before close taps


Haha...for me i just feel that the motor should be given ample time to stop before i kill the power. It's a personal habit i developed over years of using a cannister so i guess it stuck with me?Personal habit? :Smile: 




> looks kinda like the ada cleaning pipe.
> nifty looking piece! 
> how big is the cleaning head part?


Aha!That's what i thought initially.Surprise surprise,this costs like $3 or $5? Like i mentioned above,i bought this at Wuhu when i was going through my guilt trip! :Razz:  The cleaning head is roughly 4cm(length) by 3cm(width),fits nice and snugly into the hoses(even the bigger prime 20!) One push and out all the sludge goes. Not to worry,besides Wuhu i've seen it for sale in many places. It's some German brand if i remember correctly,blueish cardboard backing with the thing clearly displayed in a plastic shell.




> I respectfully defer to a superior hydor user of course


Wahaha! Looks like my ownership of 7 Hydors has finally been put to good use! And all this time i thought i was just being fanatical! :Laughing:  

Anyway...the ONLY sucky thing i hate about the Hydor is the [email protected]$% inlet and outlet pipes! They're made with 90 deg bends and my "best friend" simply cannot reach the area!(refer to post #28 on page 2 for clearer reference) I know there's sludge stuck along the corners but i JUST CANNOT reach the ^%$* area! :Evil:  So what i usually do is poke around with the bristle head,flush with water...See sludge gets flushed out and repeat.I'll usually do this a few times(well,i'm anal that way :Embarassed: ) till i see no more sludge get flushed out. Only then will i assemble everything back and hook up the cannister to my tank. This is usually rectified by the usage of another set of inlet and outlet pipes,but then again...I'm such an ardent fan of the black/blue theme that i won't settle for anything else other then the "original" accessories? :Blah:

----------


## illumnae

my tank's an office tank and is on my table above a chest of drawers. i can't put it anywhere below the tank, unfortunately. Best I can do is to hide it behind the tank, out of sight by the oyama.

thanks so much for the very detailed information aquanatix and lee1224. I'm indeed very inclined towards the hydor now. Only things left to settle are the inlet/outlet (still awaiting your pm aquanatix  :Smile: ) and the placement of the filter

----------


## oblivion

> Aha!That's what i thought initially.Surprise surprise,this costs like $3 or $5? Like i mentioned above,i bought this at Wuhu when i was going through my guilt trip! The cleaning head is roughly 4cm(length) by 3cm(width),fits nice and snugly into the hoses(even the bigger prime 20!) One push and out all the sludge goes. Not to worry,besides Wuhu i've seen it for sale in many places. It's some German brand if i remember correctly,blueish cardboard backing with the thing clearly displayed in a plastic shell.
> 
> Wahaha! Looks like my ownership of 7 Hydors has finally been put to good use! And all this time i thought i was just being fanatical! 
> 
> Anyway...the ONLY sucky thing i hate about the Hydor is the [email protected]$&#37; inlet and outlet pipes! They're made with 90 deg bends and my "best friend" simply cannot reach the area!(refer to post #28 on page 2 for clearer reference) I know there's sludge stuck along the corners but i JUST CANNOT reach the ^%$* area! So what i usually do is poke around with the bristle head,flush with water...See sludge gets flushed out and repeat.I'll usually do this a few times(well,i'm anal that way) till i see no more sludge get flushed out. Only then will i assemble everything back and hook up the cannister to my tank. This is usually rectified by the usage of another set of inlet and outlet pipes,but then again...I'm such an ardent fan of the black/blue theme that i won't settle for anything else other then the "original" accessories?


German brand with blue cardboard backing?
sounds like JBJ  :Grin: 

SEVEN!!!  :Shocked:  woah you are indeed the hydor master
i thought you had only four!

yeah agree with you on the pipes
the "undetachability" of the pipes is indeed a problem
i also don't quite like the fact that it can't be cut/adjusted to a shorter length
but well... nothing's perfect
so i get around this by not using the pipes  :Razz: 

YX,

its a good discussion anyway - exploring alternatives to eheim
i got nothing against eheim really (except the color scheme :Evil: )
but i find it good to know that theres quality alternative choices out there
i must have a thing for italians - fave filter brands are eden and hydor  :Razz:

----------


## Merviso

I think this is a very good discussion too!  :Smile:  

It will be most ideal to include the pictures of replacing the standard Hydor Inlet and Outlet tube with the Lily pipe for those who like to use this filter for the smaller tanks. Cheers!  :Well done:

----------


## oblivion

yx, fill us in on your impressions of the filter when you are done admiring it  :Razz:

----------


## aquanatix

> German brand with blue cardboard backing?
> sounds like JBJ 
> 
> SEVEN!!!  woah you are indeed the hydor master
> i thought you had only four!
> 
> yeah agree with you on the pipes
> the "undetachability" of the pipes is indeed a problem
> i also don't quite like the fact that it can't be cut/adjusted to a shorter length
> ...


JBJ?Not sure...bought it like a year ++ ago.But i've seen it at C328 a couple of times so for those einterested can always go check it out.

Yeap...my "peak" was 7 but i sold 3 to the bros here over the past 6months to consolidate my tanks.Sold one to ongtw if i remember correctly. Anyway,got another spare set i wanna throw out so we'll see.All i'm missing is a Prime 30 to complete the current collection!

Anyway i'm still using the pipes but as mentioned above,i'll scrub really hard! USing it on a 2footer so length wise still not an issue?

Actually other brands to consider would be fluval,tetra ex etc...Quite a few comparable ones to be exact.Heard the tetra EX series are pretty ok as well,hope i get a set to test out in the future. :Smile:

----------


## wonders

single prime 20 is for 2 ft tank?
i using that for my 3ft ....can/?

Any advice?

----------


## Merviso

Hi wonders, IMHO I feel that Prime 20 is only just nice for my 2ft. 3ft better to go for Prime 30..

----------


## wonders

thanks i heard ppl *people* say that too. so looking for prime 30 now

----------


## branong

after reading this ar... make me wanna buy a eheim 2211 too...
anyone got lobang ?

btw, is the valves necessary ar?

im using Eden 501 now and i feel that 300l/hr is quite alright
but i think Eheim's flowrate will be higher though its also rated
at 300l/hr.

thanks.

----------


## Shadow

valves not necessary but good to have.

----------


## wonders

any one could help?
eheim 2026 for how many ft tanks?

----------


## Shadow

2026 is 950l/h so I will use it for 3ft tank

----------


## illumnae

how did this thread evolve from a Hydor Prime 10/Eheim 2211 thread to a 4ft tank filtration enquiry? Why not start a new thread so that other persons searching in future can benefit from whatever discussion arises out of this question? perhaps a helpful mod could help split threads  :Smile: 

Back to the enquiry, I've found a single Eheim ProII 2028 woefully inadequate for a 4x2x2 planted tank. I'm currently using a Fluval FX5 and the flow is just right. I'll be using 2x Eheim ProII 2028s for my next 4x2x2 tank. however, i'm actually afraid this might still be a little underpowered.

----------


## Merviso

I had taken over Bro illumnae's Hydor Prime 10 late July, but just started to use it today for my new scape.  :Grin: 

Problem I found is mainly with the impeller. Firstly, I found the impeller to be fitting too tightly with the prime chamber casing. Secondly, the impeller itself is broken; meaning the magnetic and the plastic parts is no longer join together. I suspect that it was broken due to the tight fitting. I tried joining them back using super glue but it is still not working due to the tightness. Finally I swap with the impeller from another of my Hydor Prime 10 and managed to get it working.  :Wink:  

The tank that I'm using it with now is a 1.5x1.5x1ft tank. I placed it on the same level with my tank and it has no problem starting up with auto-priming...  :Razz:  Maybe the height of this tank makes it easier...  :Laughing: 

So conclusion is the that Bro illumnae is a bit unlucky with Hydor...  :Blah:

----------

